# Real meat pet food



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Real Meat Pet Food


So I got a 3-4 month old Scottish terrier mix. Chocolate brown, and one of the best personalities I have seen in a pup. I decided to try this new food I saw at my local pet food store. 

Anyone ever heard of them? Ingredients look fantastic, and I was told from my pet supplies store owner that the person who started this worked with one of the better pet food companies, and was tired of how they do things so he started his own company. 

This is the ingredients in the bag of beef food. 

Air Dried Beef Dog Food
Ingredients: Beef, Beef Liver, Beef Heart, Beef Kidney, Pumpkin, Inulin (from Chicory), Vegetable Glycerin, Ground Beef Bone, Yucca Schidigera(BioAide), Pea Powder ,Kelp, Parsley, Rosemary, Sea Salt ,Betaine, Choline Chloride, Mixed Tocopherols (Vitamin E Supplement), Pomegranate, Zinc Proteinate, Zinc Sulfate, Iron Sulfate, Vitamin E, Yeast Extract(Agrimos), Flaxseed, Barley Grass, Iron Proteinate, Selenium Yeast, Copper Sulfate, Nicotinic Acid, Calcium Pantothenate, Copper Proteinate, Manganese Proteinate, Vitamin A Supplement, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Manganous Oxide, Vitamin D3 Supplement, Ethylenediamine Dihydriodide (source of iodine), Riboflavin Supplement (Vitamin B2), Thiamine Mononitrate (Vitamin B1), Pyridoxine Hydrochloride (Vitamin B6), Folic Acid
Guaranteed Analysis
Crude Protein (min) 35%
Crude Fat (min) 20%
Crude Fiber (max) 2%
Moisture (max) 15%
Calories 4250kcal/kg 181kcal/cup (cup=1.5oz) Phosphorus level=1.6% DM Calcium level =1.8% DM Salt/Sodium =.44% DM Chloride =.47% DM

The 2 pound bag was about $24. Also they're in Montrose, CA about a half an hour drive from where I live. Also the meat is free range, and sourced from USA, New Zealand, and Australia. Nothing is sourced from China/the far east.


----------



## Losech (Jul 10, 2012)

Eh, looks alright. I'm not much of a fan of the freeze-dried stuff though. Really expensive for what you get.


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

They have air and freeze dried, the food I got is air dried. It is super expensive, just about $10 less then Ziwipeak, but he is about 3-4 pounds, and will grow to be about 10-12 pounds, so it's affordable. The little guy still has solid poops, so it's really been an easy transition. In the future I want to go raw, but right now it's not convenient.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (May 19, 2009)

181 cals/ cup???? I even looked at the website and the chicken is listed at 170'ish cals/ cup and a cup is 1.5 oz? Either I'm really tired or something doesn't make sense.


----------



## mytega (Jul 31, 2012)

If you look at the feeding guidelines, it says 1 scoop = 1.5 oz. So they must have been using the word "cup" as a generic term for "scoop." So 178 kcal/1.5 oz = 949 kcal/cup (8oz).


----------



## PUNKem733 (Jun 12, 2009)

Yeah they use the term scoop as a cup I think. There is a little plastic scoop that comes in the bag.


----------



## mayayoung (May 24, 2015)

looks excellent. if i could find it, i would give it a go, too.


----------

